# Kim Riddlebarger's PhD thesis on B. B. Warfield



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 10, 2014)

Below is a link to Kim Riddelbarger's PhD thesis , entitled, "The lion of Princeton: Benjamin Breckinridge Warfield on apologetics, theological method and polemics" (Fuller Theological Seminary, 1997):

Riddleblog - B. B. Warfield -- The Lion of Princeton


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks, Daniel!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 10, 2014)

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks. I look forward to reading this.


----------



## Logan (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for this Daniel. The more I've read of Warfield the more impressed I've become by him, even though I wouldn't agree on every point certainly. I am afraid he is simply being dismissed on hearsay these days.

I found the section dealing with Letis' essays to be helpful. Regardless of whether Warfield endorsed textual criticism or not, it seems like it was a tidal wave that hit Christianity and Warfield can't really be seen as the catalyst. 

Interesting statement he makes about the earlier Princetonians making much use of Griesbach.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 13, 2014)

Is there a reason why this thesis was not subsequently published as a monograph (with some modifications, of course)?


----------

